# Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar 



> *Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"? ​*
> Dr. Jens Salva vom LFV Weser-Ems wird angeblich bei der anstehenden außerordentlichen Jahreshauptversammlung des VDSF am 15. Februar für das Amt des Referenten für Natur-, Umwelt- und Tierschutz im Deutschen Angelfischer Verband (DAFV) kandidieren.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*

Oh, Sind evtl. auch Bestechungsgelder unter dem Tisch verteilt worden?

Ich bin wahrlich am überlegen meine Klamotten zu verticken, so lange noch ein Markt dafür vorhanden ist.
Oder ich belästige in Zukunft meine Nachbarn die Niederländer.


----------



## Knispel (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*

Stop mal ! Dr. Jens Salva ist mir persönlich gut bekannt und ein wirklich äußerst kompetenter Mensch, der sein Wissen uns Gewässerwarten immer gerne weitergegeben hat und uns in unserer Arbeit selbstlos unterstützte. das wäre in meinen Augen schon der Richtige für das Amt. Vom Lebensalter her ist er auch nicht zu alt ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*

*Ich habe nie was gegen den Mann gesagt oder seine fachliche Qualifikation angezweifelt!!!!*

Nur die Nominierung bekannt gegeben und meine Gedanken dazu erwähnt.

Zweifelhaft ist es in meinen Augen aber schon alleine, wenn sich jemand für ein Amt in diesem DAFV hergibt.

Unabhängig von fachlicher Qualifikation.

Denn das kann für mich nur bedeuten, dass er entweder nicht vollumfänglich über die Vorgänge der Fusion informiert ist.

Oder das dann eben einfach ignoriert.....

Oder als dritte spekulative Möglichkeit:
Nach genügend langer VDSF- oder DAV-Tätigkeit ist man im abnicken geübt.......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zweifelhaft ist es in meinen Augen aber schon alleine, wenn sich jemand für ein Amt in diesem DAFV hergibt.
> 
> Unabhängig von fachlicher Qualifikation.
> 
> ...


 
Ich kenne noch eine Möglichkeit. Er hat Befürchtungen, dass die Fusion nicht zu verhindern ist und möchte jetzt zumindest dann in seinem Fachbereich eine entsprechende Kompetenz gesichert haben. Was ja dann positiv zu bewerten ist. Wenn es denn so wäre, ist das der richtige Weg. Wirklich Fachleute in den richtigen Positionen- und die alten Zöpfe dabei abschneiden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*



> Er hat erkannt, dass die Fusion nicht zu verhindern ist


Sag ich doch:
Nicht voll informiert...................



> Wenn es denn so wäre, ist das der richtige Weg.


Da ein DAFV grundsätzlich ein falscher, weil nicht zusammen führender Weg ist, macht es die Geschichte nicht besser, wenn einzelne Leute in einer grundsätzlich so falschen Sache ihre Kompetenz einbringen wollen.

Da muss man dann auch damit leben, dass man mit den Leuten, mit denen man sich da gemein macht (Mohnert, Markstein, H-K etc.) in den gleichen, in meinen Augen  anglerfeindlichen, Topf geworfen wird.....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ein DAFV grundsätzlich ein falscher, weil nicht zusammen führender Weg ist, macht es die Geschichte nicht besser, wenn einzelne Leute in einer grundsätzlich so falschen Sache ihre Kompetenz einbringen wollen.


 
Das der DAFV in der jetzigen Form der falsche Weg ist, steht ja nicht zu Debatte...

Wenn aus einzelnen Leute "nach und nach" eine vernünftige Truppe - also das ganze jetzt als der Beginn einer personellen Umstrukturierung gesehen wird - ist es ein Anfang. Lässt sich der jenige allerdings verbiegen und ist auch nur ein Abnicker im DAFV, ist es sein Ende (zumindest vom Ansehen)....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da muss man dann auch damit leben, dass man mit den Leuten, mit denen man sich da gemein macht (Mohnert, Markstein, H-K etc.) in den gleichen, in meinen Augen anglerfeindlichen, Topf geworfen wird.....


 
Auch da stimme ich Dir zu. Wenn man nicht die Mauscheleien bekämpft, muss man auch mit öffentlicher Kritik oder gar Anfeindungen leben können. Ist halt so, wenn man im öffentlichen Interesse steht und unter Umständen nur Blödsinn verzapft, redet, schreibt oder sonstwie veröffentlicht .


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich kenne noch eine Möglichkeit. Er hat erkannt, dass die Fusion nicht zu verhindern ist und möchte jetzt zumindest dann in seinem Fachbereich eine entsprechende Kompetenz gesichert haben. Was ja dann positiv zu bewerten ist. Wenn es denn so wäre, ist das der richtige Weg. Wirklich Fachleute in den richtigen Positionen- und die alten Zöpfe dabei abschneiden!



Wenn dies tatsächlich der Fall wäre,  so hätte der Herr den Gedanken nicht zu Ende gedacht und müsste sich künftig gedanklich darauf einstellen,  wider besseren Wissens handeln zu müssen.

Oder hab ich da jetzt nen Gedankenfehler?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz einfach:
Wer freiwillig in die Güllegrube springt, soll nachher nicht jammern, dass er vollgesudelt ist und stinkt.................


----------



## Honeyball (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*

Sorry, aber das muss man jetzt mal sacken lassen.
Dr. Jens Salva, bekannt aus Presse und Fernsehen für sein Engagement für Umweltprojekte wie Bachrenaturierung und Wiederansiedlung von Lachs und Neunauge wird Vize-Präsident unter der FDP-Gentechnologie-Päpstin H-K!!!:m

Und die zukünftige DAFV-Marionette merkt immer noch nichts :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das muss man jetzt mal sacken lassen.
> Dr. Jens Salva, bekannt aus Presse und Fernsehen für sein Engagement für Umweltprojekte wie Bachrenaturierung und Wiederansiedlung von Lachs und Neunauge wird Vize-Präsident unter der FDP-Gentechnologie-Päpstin H-K!!!:m
> 
> Und die zukünftige DAFV-Marionette merkt immer noch nichts :q


Vielleicht warens ein paar mehr als 30 Silberlinge, für die da Angler verraten werden sollen??

Und die das auch noch selber bezahlen ;-))

Gentechnik kann ja auch was bringen:
Kormoranresistente Fische ...

Oder so......


----------



## Honeyball (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*

Au ja.
Ich sehe schon eine genveränderte Äsche vor mir, die einen verdutzten Kormoran mit den Brustflossen erwürgt und eine stolze DAFV-Präsidentin, die das beim Interview als Erfolg ffür die Fische und das Angeln in Deutschland feiert...


...bis dann plötzlich eine ebenfalls mutierte Regenbogenforelle plötzlich ein Kind von 'ner Brücke reißt.


Da hoffe ich doch mal, dass der neue Vize-Präsi-Kandidat das zu verhindern weiß:m


----------



## Bommel3 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*

Sehr interessanter Beitrag! 
Ebenso wie der über die neue Präsidentin. Ich denke aber das wird kein Einzelfall sein. Wer wird denn nun genau, und wie lange, in diesem Präsidium sein?
Gibt es denn schon verbindliche Namen oder Kandidaten? Dann könnte man mal versuchen zu erahnen wessen Interessen dort vertreten werden.  Wichtig wären schon Kompetenz und Unabhängigkeit von anderen (z.B. politischen) Vorgaben. Gepaart mit dem Willen und Mut notwendige Vorgaben (Gesetze/Richtlinien) anzuschieben bzw. zu ändern.


----------



## antonio (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*

dann lies mal hier, dann erfährst du es.
ja es gibt kandidaten, einer ist auch schon zurückgetreten.

antonio


----------



## pro-release (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*

Wer soll das sein?


----------



## Fischdieb (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*

ja hier erfährst Du wirklich alles....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*

Naja, nachdem Weser-Ems zuerst mit dem LSFV-NDS und dem Bremer VDSF-LV gegen die Fusion stimmen wollte (entsprechende Mails und Aussagen liegen vor) und das wohl auch bei der Probeabstimmung getan hat, war die "Wahl" von den Herren Salva und Pieper von Weser-Ems wohl eine Folge des umfallens von Weser-Ems und Bremen jetzt am 15.02. (der Artikel hier stammt vom 02.02., haben wir ja wieder gut vorhergesagt mit Herrn Pieper, , gelle? ;-)))..

Und Braun ist ja da nicht nur vorher in Bayern zurückgetreten, sondern auch als Vizepräsidentenkandidat....

Aber das Thema ist ja nun schon länger durch und erledigt - es ist nur noch die Frage, ob der DAV jetzt am 09.03. übertreten will in den VDSFDAFV....


----------



## pro-release (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*



antonio schrieb:


> dann lies mal hier, dann erfährst du es.
> ja es gibt kandidaten, einer ist auch schon zurückgetreten.
> 
> antonio




Antonio, du schreibst von Kandidaten des neuen Präsidiums. Die sind gewählt worden, und keiner ist zurückgetreten!!! Nenn mir einen Namen! 

Im Januar hat der Präsident der Bayern seine Vize-Kandidatur im neuen DAFV aus gesundheitlichen Gründen zurückgezogen. Ein zurückziehen von einer Kandidatur ist kein zurücktreten von einem Posten! Warum und weshalb er das tat, darüber wurde wie wild spekuliert, aber Fakten gibts keine, und deshalb bleibt es dabei das er aus gesundheitlichen Gründen zurückgezogen hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*

Hier aus der Mail von Braun, die klar zeigt, dass es eben beileibe nicht nur gesundheitliche Gründe waren - auch, aber eben nicht nur..

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256926

Hier ein auszugsweises Zitat:


> "Den Rat, vor einer allzu raschen Entscheidung über mein Verbleiben im Amt eine Auszeit zu nehmen, habe ich beherzigt.
> 
> Ein Erfolg ist leider ausgeblieben und auch nicht absehbar.
> 
> ...



Alles nachlesbar........


----------



## antonio (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*



pro-release schrieb:


> Antonio, du schreibst von Kandidaten des neuen Präsidiums. Die sind gewählt worden, und keiner ist zurückgetreten!!! Nenn mir einen Namen!
> 
> Im Januar hat der Präsident der Bayern seine Vize-Kandidatur im neuen DAFV aus gesundheitlichen Gründen zurückgezogen. Ein zurückziehen von einer Kandidatur ist kein zurücktreten von einem Posten! Warum und weshalb er das tat, darüber wurde wie wild spekuliert, aber Fakten gibts keine, und deshalb bleibt es dabei das er aus gesundheitlichen Gründen zurückgezogen hat.



klar ist er zurückgetreten von seiner kanditatur, nichts anderes hab ich geschrieben.
die gewählten sind keine kandidaten mehr.

antonio


----------



## Bommel3 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*

Hallo zusammen!:vik:
Hier sind ja anscheinend etliche gut informierte Mitglieder unterwegs.
Deshalb hätte ich mal die Frage wer alles in dem Präsidium dieses Verbandes vertreten ist bzw. dafür kandidiert. Anhand der Personen und deren Hintergrund könnte man ja mal schauen in welche Richtung dieser DAFV agieren wird. Für die "DAV-regierten" Länder sehe ich da erst mal wenig Probleme, da das Fischereirecht immer noch Ländersache ist und sich große Teile der bewirtschafteten Gewässer im Eigentum oder langfristiger Pacht der Landesverbände befinden. Z.B. Land Brandenburg mit dem LAVB. Damit dürfte die relativ unproblematische, kostengünstige (sozialer Aspekt) Ausübung des Angelns auch weiterhin gewährleistet sein. Hier wird meist argumentiert, dass die Unabhängigkeit der Landesverbände weitgehend erhalten bleibt und der DAFV insbesondere eine starke Vertretung der Interessen der deutschen Angler und Fischer in den europäischen Gremien sicherstellen soll.
Würde mich insbesondere über die Namen der Mitglieder/Kandidaten und der Kenntnisse zu diesen Personen freuen. Am Ende bestimmen nämlich diese Leute wieviel Fachkompetent und Interessenvertretung dort eingebracht ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*



> Hier wird meist argumentiert, dass die Unabhängigkeit der Landesverbände weitgehend erhalten bleibt und


Ist aber Quatsch, lies die Satzung des DFV,§ 4/2.
Landesevrbände haben umhusetzen, was der Bundesverband vorgibt.
Da gehts nicht ums Landes/Fischreirecht..

Sondern um reines Vereinsrecht.

Dass eben die Mitglieder (LV) zu machen haben und die jeweilige Umsetzung in den Ländern voranzutreiben haben, was da vom BV vorgegeben wird..

Zur wichtigsten Personalie:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258958


----------



## pro-release (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*



antonio schrieb:


> klar ist er zurückgetreten von seiner kanditatur, nichts anderes hab ich geschrieben.
> die gewählten sind keine kandidaten mehr.
> 
> antonio




Es gibt aber keine Kandidaten mehr, denn sie wurden alle bereits gewählt. Schreibst du ja selbst... So wie du formulierst erweckt es den Anschein das bereits ein Mitglied des neuen Präsidiums das Handtuch geworfen hätte. Und das ist nicht so.

Das Zitat von Braun lässt, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, viel Raum für Spekulationen. Woher nehmt ihr euer Wissen das der Rückzug der Kandidatur überhaupt in Verbindung mit dem DAFV steht? Er könnte durchaus auch innerhalb des Landesverbandes, ganz eigene hausgemachte Probleme haben, die so rein gar nichts mit dem Dachverband zu tun haben...

Aber hier gehts um Weser-Ems...

Warum herrscht hier ein so großes Rätselraten bezüglich des neuen Präsidiums? Dann schaut doch mal beim DAV auf die Seite, ihr seid doch sonst so fix. Ist dort schon ne ganze Weile zu finden... Vor lauter Happach-Kasan Bashing, scheinbar durch die Lappen gegangen...


http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=478&Itemid=486


----------



## Dunraven (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*



pro-release schrieb:


> Es gibt aber keine Kandidaten mehr, denn sie wurden alle bereits gewählt. Schreibst du ja selbst...




Und damit schreibt ihr beide etwas falsches.
Das sind alles noch Kandidaten!
Noch hat der DAV die nicht gewählt, und noch sind sie nicht im Amt, denn wenn der DAV quer schießt, dann sind die ganzen VDSF Wahlen auch hinfällig weil es dann ja keine "Fusion" gibt. Ist ja vorbehaltlich der Zustimmung von beiden Seiten das dieses alles in Kraft tritt. 

Für den DAV sind es also immer noch Kandidaten und allgemein sind es bis nach deren Wahl auch nur die Kanditaten für den DAFV. Nur der VDSF hat sie gewählt, aber das ist ja egal. Solange die Wahl nicht beendet ist bleiben es eben nur Kandidaten für den DAFV. Und die Wahlen sind eben noch nicht durch.


----------



## Fischdieb (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*

Der DAV wählt keine Kanditaten, die beschließen den Fusionsvertrag. 

Die Wahl ist abgeschlossen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*



> Der DAV wählt keine Kanditaten, die beschließen den Fusionsvertrag.
> 
> Die Wahl ist abgeschlossen.


So ist  es - wobei Du zur Präzisierung schreiben solltest:
Die Personalwahlen im VDSF und dessen Zustimmung zum Verschmelzungsvertrag sind abgeschlossen.

Die Zustimmung zum Vertrag beim DAV ist ja auch eine Wahl für diese Beschlussvorlage, bei der es eine Mehrheit von 75% braucht (auch wenn ich die für sicher halte)..

Insofern hat auch Dunraven recht damit:


> Für den DAV sind es also immer noch Kandidaten und allgemein sind es bis nach deren Wahl auch nur die Kanditaten für den DAFV. Nur der VDSF hat sie gewählt, aber das ist ja egal. Solange die Wahl nicht beendet ist bleiben es eben nur Kandidaten für den DAFV. Und die Wahlen sind eben noch nicht durch.


 
Anzumerken wäre noch, dass die vom VDSF gewählten Leute erst mit Rechtskraft (und nicht nach erfolgreicher Abstimmung jetzt im DAV) im Amt sind..


----------



## Dunraven (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*

Stimmt, da habe ich mich versehen. Der DAV wählt sie nicht einzeln, er wählt halt ob er die "Fusion", zu der diese Leute als designiertes Präsidium gehören, will oder nicht. Kann ja auch sein das sie sagen mit den Leuten X und Y geht es gar nicht und deshalb halt nicht der Fusion zustimmen. Aber ok die Chance ist sehr sehr gering. Trotzdem haben sie die Wahl ob sie die Fusion, und damit dieses Präsidium in der Zusammensetzung, wollen oder nicht. Aber ok bin mir jetzt doch nicht sicher ob man sie dadurch nun nicht mehr als Kandidaten bezeichnen kann, oder eben doch noch. Klar ist aber wenn der DAV ja sagt, dann sind sie eben bis zur Rechtsgültigkeit die designierten (was auch immer sie für ein Amt haben), und keine Kandidaten mehr. Denn da gibt es ja keine weitere Wahl. Jetzt steht aber eben noch die des DAV an.


----------



## pro-release (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*

Der DAV hat doch vorher das Präsidium und demnach die Posten die vom DAV besetzt werden abgesprochen. 

Das heißt das vor der Wahl des neuen Präsidiums, der DAV seine Leute auf die für ihn wichtigen Posten setzen konnte. Die Vorschläge/Kandidaten des VDSF waren dem DAV ebenfalls vorher bekannt und wurde schon lange vorher abgesegnet.

Deshalb ist es unwahrscheinlich, das jetzt dem DAV das neue Präsidium nicht mehr passt und das kritisch sieht.

Wie schon geschrieben. Es sind keine Kandidaten mehr, das neue Präsidium wurde bereits gewählt und hat rechtsgültigkeit wenn der Fusionierung zugestimmt wird. Personelle Änderungen im Präsidium sind jetzt so weit ich weiß nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*

gelöscht.


----------



## Dunraven (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*



pro-release schrieb:


> Die Vorschläge/Kandidaten des VDSF waren dem DAV ebenfalls vorher bekannt und wurde schon lange vorher abgesegnet.




So lange ja auch nicht, denn da sind ja eben zwei neue noch rein gekommen. Zumindest bei den Vizepräsidenten war ja vorher Braun geplant gewesen. Es also durchaus noch in letzter Zeit Veränderungen gegeben zwischen den lange vorher abgesegneten Absprachen (die ja vor dem ersten Versuch schon erfolgt waren). Und das auch eher kurzfristig. Da habe ich keine Ahnung wie intensiv das vorher abgesprochen wurde. Thomas kann ja sicher genauer sagen wann diese Personalien bekannt wurden. Aber lange vorher eben nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neuer Kandidat für DAFV - Weser-Ems wird "belohnt"?*

Wederqwurde vonm VDSF offiziell gegenüber seinen LV und Delegierten der Rücktritt Brauns bekannt gegeben, noch dass Pieper der Ersatz sein soll.

Nur Salva wurde offiziell angekündigt.

Alles andere wurde dann erst offiziell auf der HV bekannt..


----------

